# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Girls in Miniskirts

## SlasH

Hi, 

so I've had some problems with dream recall, but while reading my

Dream journal, I've found out my dreams are all crazy and makes no sense.

But also I've found out that most of em' had girls in miniskirts in them.   :Oops:  

So, if this is my Dream Sign, then what should I do? 

should I do a Reality Check everytime I see a girl wearing a skirt in 

real life? But it's kind of hard to see that in real life. (no one wears skirts around here   ::cry::  )

any suggestions?

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Hey man, nothin wrong with girls in miniskirts!And yes, you should use it as a reality check.And the fact that not many girls wear them makes it all the better.Btw, your avatar is hot.  ::wink::

----------


## Howie

The playboy channel!!!!!!!!    ::D:   Or move somewhere warmer!
You could always tell yourself prior to going to sleep that I will recognize I am dreaming next time I see a mini skirt. And focus on dreaming about miniskirts.  Then tell me how to do - it if it works  :Exclaim:

----------


## AirRick101

I thought I was weird when I realized my first murder dream...  :Oops:  

He..hehe...it's symbolic, people!  *pointing to everybody*

Don't worry, ffx-dreamz has a lot of sexy dreams.

----------


## SlasH

> _Originally posted by Howetzer_
> *You could always tell yourself prior to going to sleep that I will recognize I am dreaming next time I see a mini skirt. And focus on dreaming about miniskirts. *Then tell me how to do - it if it works*



I've tried this, and I remembered 3 dreams, but no miniskirts   ::cry::  

I had a dream where the world ended and it flooded all over the place, 

then this huge crocodile swam into my room, then my dad (which I don't

live with now) came out of nowhere and grabbed it by its neck! then asked 

me to poke its eyeball.    ::shock::    then I couldn't find any weapons so I just 

poked its eye with my finger and it felt like an inflated plastic bag.

my subconcious just doesn't seem to want to do a RC. in my second dream

I saw a broken watch. But I got too fixated by the fact the watch is broken

(literally broken, with cracks and stuff), and couldn't think I should perform an RC.

----------


## Howie

Wow. Cool dream but a far cry from miniskirts!  ::roll::  
Maybe the sign does not come in the form of miniskirts. What else could this mean. Not all dream signs are has prominant as they seem. What comes along with seeing the miniskirts- Flirtation, Bars, sex, joy, frustration. You get where I am coming from?

----------


## YULAW

You're in Korea right? based off your flag. Man how do you deal with it? I mean I would just die if I didn't see any women in skirts, let alone mini skirts. This is my whole means of exsistance just to look at mini skirts.

----------


## SlasH

> _Originally posted by Howetzer+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Howetzer)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				What comes along with seeing the miniskirts- Flirtation, Bars, sex, joy, frustration. You get where I am coming from?[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



I am Korean but I'm in Boston right now. The weather sucks so, it's hard 

to see skirts. Man, it snowed on April 2nd, and then it was 30'C on 19th.

I'm doing this with my Korean friend, and he succeeded in doing an RC

yesterday, but didn't get lucid. He thought "I'm gonna get up soon, so 

why bother". I still envy him. I guess I should do more RCs in real life.

or just not think about it for awhile, cause my friend doesn't really have

the will to get lucid. He just likes "watching" his dreams. He says he can

think of what to dream, and then he himself pretty much acts as the way

he plotted before falling asleep.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

lol it snowed on april 2nd?Once again man, your avatar is hot.Lol, gotta be careful with that, I scared one n00b away telling her how sexy her avatar was...Oh...I feel bad...

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by slasH_
> *Usually they are a group of women (4~6), and usually they ask me for *
> 
> something. (sometimes in a language I don't understand, like japanese) *
> 
> or they just sit around and talk or argue.*



*All woman talk in a foriegn language! That is why know one can ever understand them. Maybe that is why they argue amonst themselves too.*  ::D:

----------


## SlasH

lol, anyway I tried it again this morning, but still no luck.

This time I've seen motorcycles, it's like I have a "dream sign of the day~!" thing going on

I've also seen two girls in a convertible, but my brother was throwing

money at them (I don't know why). So I was running after my brother

that I couldn't think about performing an RC.

I don't know, my dreams are still all crazy, I think I'll write them on the

dream journal section here. Hope you guys can help me thanx~

----------


## Howie

At least it is a good sign that you are ecalling your dreams so well. With all the tecniques out there I am sure there is one out there that will work with you.
Have you checked out the tutorial section of this sight?

----------


## Vladimirn

These dream signs...
are they used to say that it is a dream and get in LD-ing?

/Vladimirn a noob

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Just thought I would take a moment to point out that I probably DID scare this dude away...  :tongue2:

----------


## Placebo

Nah dont think so
They posted after that comment of yours
And ... no offence to the guy... he didn't seem like the type that would stick around...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*ffx-dreams:* You think EVERYbody's avatar is hot!   :wink2:

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Especially yours  :tongue2:

----------


## Evanescent

I don't know whats wrong with thinking that. Think of our age. You can't blame us blame god or nature or something.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I blame all 3.

 :tongue2:

----------


## Evanescent

Nice sig too............  w00t just hit lucid guru!!!  ::D:

----------


## ffx-dreamz

VERY nice signature...  ::-P:

----------


## Evanescent

What other pics do you have hidden away somewhere.  ::D:  j/k

----------


## brian

Oh my, I had mini-skirts as a significant part of my dream last night, too!  ::o:    But maybe it was only because I read yours, and then in hopes that it would work tonight, I dreamt about it.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> What other pics do you have hidden away somewhere.[/b]



Ohhhh...nothing worse than Aphius's bouncing boobies avatar!!!   ::shock::  

See: http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/images/ava...cacf32b8ecd.gif

----------


## Evanescent

Already seen that one.  ::D:

----------


## dreamer3

wierd drea, sighn... hope it works for you though.... and i agree w/ ffx dreamer, ur avatar is sexy  ::D:

----------


## Lowercase Society

haha, awsome dream sign man (its a little late, i know..but...)

I woudn't be to worried about it... *cough*sexaddict*cough*
 ::chuckle::

----------

